# Best grunt call?



## JasonF (Feb 19, 2007)

What is your favorite brand gunt call?


----------



## BIGGUS (Feb 19, 2007)

H.S. Calls / True Talker


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

I second the true talker.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 19, 2007)

Modern Calls Hands Free


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 19, 2007)

I like the Rubberneck. I think it's a Primos.Has a really good sound and also you can blow real soft--some won't work that way


----------



## ellaville hunter (Feb 19, 2007)

true talker


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 22, 2007)

I have to agree on the True Talker. Best grunt I have ever had.
I also like that it's rubber coated. If you bump it on something, it's quiet.


----------



## JasonF (Feb 26, 2007)

Alright I just got myself a True Talker and I am having trouble using it.  I can only make one sound with it and the instructions state that the call makes several different sounds.  Please help!


----------



## LittleBocephus (Feb 28, 2007)

i have a friend who really likes mad's buck growl.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 28, 2007)

You press down at differnt locations to get the different sounds. If that's not working, take it back and swap it for a good one.


----------



## BIGGUS (Feb 28, 2007)

You can also roll back the rubber sleeve and move the band around the reed up or down to adjust the basic sound.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 28, 2007)

The thing I like about the true talker is that you can control the sound and volume. You can grunt really quietly which I prefer over having to do it loud all the time.


----------



## JasonF (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGGUS said:


> You can also roll back the rubber sleeve and move the band around the reed up or down to adjust the basic sound.



Biggus....I just figured that out.  Where do you find putting the band gives you the most productive sound?


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 1, 2007)

Just somewhere on the upper end of the reed. I want him to think there's an intruder about, but not that he's about to get his butt kicked by some monster.


----------

